# Conditional greencard



## granditaly (Apr 27, 2012)

Hi, i am new here so apology if this topic has already been covered. 
I m italian, married to an american citizen and resident in Texas. 
I have a 2 yrs greencard, i can file in september in order to remove the condition and received the 10 yrs greencard. I have the following questions for you: 
-after filing, how long does it take to receive the 10 yrs green card? 
- my gc expires on december 15, and i am planning to spend the Holidays abroad, will i need to request an Advance parole ?
- anyone knows the Form number to file for 2012? 

Thank you for your support!


----------



## bellakem (May 20, 2012)

Hi,
My husband got his 10 year card about 3 and a half weeks after filing.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

granditaly said:


> Hi, i am new here so apology if this topic has already been covered.
> I m italian, married to an american citizen and resident in Texas.
> I have a 2 yrs greencard, i can file in september in order to remove the condition and received the 10 yrs greencard. I have the following questions for you:
> -after filing, how long does it take to receive the 10 yrs green card?
> ...


if we say a few months .. then it wil be 10 months 
if we say 9 months it will be 7 weeks 
they considerate it non importantant work ... as they give you a year to get it to you

You receipt will give you a year added to your existing card 
if you travel use your old card and the letter

following these instruction

Step-by-Step Guide on Removing of Conditions (Form I-751)


----------



## granditaly (Apr 27, 2012)

Thank you! One last question: how do you print the forms? Double sided?


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

When you remove conditions, they will send you a 1-year extension letter for your LPR status.
You can use this letter, along with your original GC, to travel.
If you don't feel confident about it, you can make an infopass appointment and get the officers to stamp your passport with an 1-551, which also authorises you to travel.
I travelled, used myold GC and extension letter and had no problems.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

mamasue said:


> When you remove conditions, they will send you a 1-year extension letter for your LPR status.
> You can use this letter, along with your original GC, to travel.
> If you don't feel confident about it, you can make an infopass appointment and get the officers to stamp your passport with an 1-551, which also authorises you to travel.
> I travelled, used myold GC and extension letter and had no problems.


Thanks Mamasue!


----------

